# Bicentennial 7up?



## Dean (May 12, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
 Does anyone know anything about these bicentennial 7up bottles?  I have them  with 4 different scenes embossed on them.  Concord minutemen, Paul Revere's ride, eagle, and another that I don't recall now.  Thanks, Dean     George Washington Father of our country is the other one.


----------



## glass man (May 12, 2009)

WOW DEAN I DON'T REMEMBER THOSE! I DID TRY TO GET ALL THE 7 UP CANS THAT HAD THE DIFFERENT STATES ON THEM AND WHEN PUT TOGETHER IN A PYRIMID CORRECTLY FORMED A PICTURE OF UNCLE SAM. I NEVER GOT THEM ALL,BUT WAS DOING IT FOR MY LITTLE BABY GIRL AT THE TIME THAT WAS BORN IN MARCH OF 1976.I AM PRETTY SURE SHE WOULD NOT BE THAT IMPRESSED WITH THEM NOW EVEN IF I HAD OF GOTTEN THEM ALL,BUT IT WAS FUN TRYING![]. JAMIE


----------



## Dean (May 13, 2009)

> Hello Everyone,
> Does anyone know anything about these bicentennial 7up bottles? I have them with 4 different scenes embossed on them. Concord minutemen, Paul Revere's ride, eagle, and another that I don't recall now. Thanks, Dean George Washington Father of our country is the other one.


 
 Concord Minuteman


----------



## Dean (May 13, 2009)

George Washington Father of our Country


----------



## Dean (May 13, 2009)

Paul Revere


----------



## digdug (May 13, 2009)

7 Up did a lot of bicentennial bottles.  I've seen returnable ACL, Non-returnable ACL as well as the embossed ones you have.  I have never seen a listing of what all was made though.   Pepsi also made a lot of bottles too for 1976- returnable ACL, Non-returnable ACL as well as the embossed NDNR. never seen a list for those either


----------



## Dean (May 13, 2009)

Hi Doug,  (digdug)
 Thanks for the information.  I must have been too concerned with the older bottles back then and missed the new stuff as it was coming out.  All I remember were the cans from different states.
 Thanks again, 
 Dean


----------



## digdug (May 13, 2009)

Dr Pepper also made some bicentennial bottles.   I will try to dig some of the ones I have from 7 Up and pepsi and post pics.  But most of those bottles are boxed up.


----------

